# Caprica coming in Dec



## Clark Kent (Jun 2, 2008)

*Caprica coming in Dec
By ping898 - Mon, 02 Jun 2008 16:55:34 GMT
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

It looks like we will finally have the BSG prequel show in Dec.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799862/

I saw an article about it too, got to track is down.


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

